# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Đà Lạt - Du lich Da Lat

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đà Lạt* - *du lich Da Lat*
Đà Lạt nằm trên cao nguyên miền trung Việt Nam. Đà Lạt luôn là chốn dừng chân tuyệt vời của những người đam mê du lịch bởi sự bình yên và thơ mộng. Đến Đà Lạt du khách bị thu hút bởi phong cảnh, bầu trời xanh, không khí trong lành, công viên đầy hoa, và phong cách hòa nhã của người địa phương. 


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Đà Lạt để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Đến Đà Lạt vào thời điểm nào?*

Đà Lạt luôn được xem là điểm tránh nóng tuyệt vời nhưng vào mùa hè, nơi đây thường có mưa rả rích. Thời điểm du lịch Đà Lạt tuyệt nhất là các tháng 7, 8, 9.

*Đi lại:*

Đi máy bay từ Hà Nội và Đà Lạt 

Đi xe máy, ôtô đến Đà Lạt

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Lạt:*

Kinh nghiệm khi đi du lịch Đà Lạt : Lịch Trình, Địa Điểm Vui Chơi,... 

Tư vấn đi du lịch Đà Lạt

Một số địa điểm ăn uống ở Đà Lạt 

Các quán ăn ngon, cà phê thú vị ở Đà Lạt

Lang thang Lâm Đồng ngày cuối tuần 

Chia sẻ kế hoạch du lịch Đà Lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm

Cảm giác như ở châu Âu giữa Đà Lạt mộng mơ

----------


## thietht

Thái Phiên - làng hoa truyền thống của Đà Lạt

Làng Cù Lần - Điểm đến mới ở Đà Lạt

Đà Lạt - tiên cảnh trong sương

Đến Đà Lạt ngắm Thác Pongour
 đẹp mơ màng

Nét quyến rũ đặc trưng của thành phố ngàn hoa

Chốn bình yên Ana Mandara Villas Đà Lạt

Thác Datanla – ( Hồ Tuyền Lâm)

Chợ đêm Đà Lạt

Lên cao nguyên Lang Bian ngủ trên cây

Tìm chốn bình yên nơi Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm 

Nhà thờ Cam Ly

Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2012 điểm đến thú vị vào dịp năm mới 

Điểm hẹn cà phê cuối tuần ở Đà Lạt

Thăm “Ngôi nhà điên” Đà Lạt

Nét đẹp cổ kính của ga Đà Lạt

Các dinh thự nổi tiếng của Đà Lạt

Điểm hẹn cà phê cuối tuần ở Đà Lạt 

 Khám phá Đà Lạt trên xe lửa cổ

Thác Ankoret - Hồ Dankia Suối vàng

Núi Langbiang

Đồi Mộng Mơ

Thung lũng tình yêu

Chùa Thiên Vương Cổ Sát (chùa Tàu)

Nhà thờ Chính tòa Ðà Lạt (Nhà thờ Con Gà)

Vườn tượng nghệ thuật Đà Lạt

Chùa Linh Quang

Sân khấu nhạc nước Cam Ly

Ruộng bậc thang ở Đà Lạt

Những hồ tình nhân đẹp nhất Đà Lạt

Những ngôi chùa tuyệt đẹp ở Đà Lạt 

Vào Đà Lạt du lịch mạo hiểm 

Thỏa thích cắm trại và câu cá ở hồ Suối Vàng

Vẻ đẹp mộc mạc, bình yên ở Trại Mát (Đà Lạt) 

Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên

"Trường cao đẳng sư phạm Đà Lạt

*Tham khảo một số địa danh khác thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng:*

Chinh phục thác Đatanla, Lâm Đồng

Thác Bobla - Lâm Đồng

Những thác nước đẹp của Lâm Đồng 

Thác Liêng Rơwoa (Thác Voi)

Thiền viện Bát Nhã

"Thỏa sức" ở khu du lịch Madagui

----------


## thietht

Lạc vào thiên đường ẩm thực đêm ở Đà Lạt 

Bánh Tráng Trứng Nướng Mỡ Hành 

'Măm' món nóng ở Đà Lạt

Món Chả bắp ở Đà Lạt 

Ba món ngon không nên 'bỏ sót' khi đến Đà Lạt

Cay giòn bánh mì xíu mại Đà Lạt - Du lịch Đà Lạt

Thưởng thức hương vị nem nướng Đà Lạt

Các món ăn vặt ở Đà Lạt

Ngọt thơm mứt Đà Lạt

Ngày lạnh dạo quanh những khu phố ăn đêm ở Đà Lạt

Tuyệt ngon món "Pizza Việt" ở Đà Lạt

Những món bánh hấp dẫn khi du lịch Đà Lạt

Thăm 'kinh đô' mứt của Việt Nam

Bánh mì xíu mại

Kem bơ Đà Lạt

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Vạn Huê Lầu

Nhà hàng cối xay gió

Nhà hàng Ngọc Dung

Nhà hàng Như Ý 

Nhà hàng Paloma 
- Địa chỉ: 7B Khởi nghĩa Bắc Sơn
- Điện thoại: (063) 3813701

Nhà hàng Long Hoa 
- Địa chỉ: 06 đường 3/2, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng.
- Chỉ dẫn: Nằm trong khu Hoà Bình, ngay ngã ba 3/2-Nam Kỳ KHởi Nghĩa.
- Điện thoại: (063) 822934

Nhà hàng Cá
- Địa chỉ: 23/25 Đặng Thái Thân, P.3, Đà Lạt.
- Điện thoại: (063) 530103

Quán ăn Chung Hồng
- Địa chỉ: 20 Bis Nguyễn Viết Xuân - P.4 - Đà Lạt
- Địa chỉ: 15 A Nguyễn Đình Chiểu - P.9 - Đà Lạt

Nhà hàng Ngọc Hải
- Địa chỉ : 06, Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Tp Đà Lạt

----------


## thietht

Ngoc Lan Hotel Dalat (4 sao)

Khách sạn Thu Hiền

Khách sạn River Prince Đà Lạt (4 sao)

Khách Sạn La Sapinette Đà Lạt (4 sao)

Khách sạn Saphir - 'Lâu đài' kiểu Pháp tại Đà Lạt

Dalat Edensee Lake Resort & Spa

Khách sạn Best Western Đà Lạt plaza
- Địa chỉ: 09 Lê Đại Hành, Đà Lạt.

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT - TOUR DU LICH DA LAT*
Tour du lịch Đà Lạt - Trăng mật ngọt ngào tại Đà Lạt (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 3.000.000 VNĐ/khách

Tour Madagui - Bảo Lộc - Đà Lạt 4 ngày - Giá 2.997.000 VNĐ/khách

Du lịch siêu tiết kiệm Fesival hoa Đà Lạt 2013 - 2014 - Giá 6.750.000 VNĐ/khách

HCM - Đà Lạt - HCM (3 ngày 3 đêm ) - Giá 1.460.000 VNĐ/khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh (3 Ngày/3 Đêm) - Giảm 28% còn 1.550.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 1.478.000 VNĐ/Khách
Lạt - Tp.HCM (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 2.150.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh -  Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh ( 3 ngày 2 đêm) -  Giảm giá 55%
Tp Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Tp Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 4 đêm)- Giá 1.650.000 VNĐ/Khách
TP.HCM - Đà Lạt - TP.HCM (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 820.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm)- Giá  2.955.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

Đà Lạt lãng mạn mùa dã quỳ 

Ngắm Đà Lạt ngày chớm đông

Đà Lạt và những loài hoa đẹp mà không đẹp

Đà Lạt thành phố ngàn hoa

Đà Lạt mùa thu

Cúc Đà Lạt nhuộm vàng trời thu

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đà Lạt

----------

